# La Pavoni experts



## snegger (Dec 15, 2010)

Looking at buying a La Pavoni, got a want to buy up on this forum but seen what looks like a decent example on eBay anyone mind taking a look at the listing for me and give it the once over?

I’m guessing I can’t link it here so will PM the link. Thanks.


----------



## Stu Beck (May 31, 2020)

There's always some risk with eBay listings, but I don't think you're breaking any rules posting a link here. If it looks legit and is at a price your comfortable with, then go for it! 

Having said that, if I was in the market for a Pavoni, I would be giving serious consideration to the custom one listed on this forum.


----------



## snegger (Dec 15, 2010)

Tbh not even sure what a custom model is? No details on the listing either.


----------



## Stu Beck (May 31, 2020)

Possibly just the custom base, but the addition of a bottomless pf and single hole steam tip is nice bonus that will save you upgrading down the line...



StevenG91 said:


> Custom premill La Pavoni Europiccola for sale with bottomless portafilter. Hi low switch version. 🙂
> 
> £450 + postage


----------

